

Everything you need to know about Twitter. In one tweet. - jv2222
http://twitter.com/justinvincent/status/2155414693

======
tdm911
@tdm911's guide to twitter: Use it as you wish. There is no right, wrong or
otherwise. This is the best thing about twitter!

Please note: This doesn't mean I will enjoy you spamming non-stop or endlessly
RTing celebs. Your choice though and my choice not to follow.

